# When to stop CPP contribution ?



## kit_inc (Jun 5, 2014)

I am 70 Aug, 2021 and I am still working. The CRA web site says CPP stop automatically at age 70 with no specifics on if it goes by birth date or just the year when one reach 70. If I want to max out my CPP payment, do I stop my CPP contribution in Aug and apply for CPP payment starting September ? or I should just stop my CPP contribution in 2021 (*i.e. he year I reach 70) and apply for payment starting September ?


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

kit_inc said:


> I am 70 Aug, 2021 and I am still working. The CRA web site says CPP stop automatically at age 70 with no specifics on if it goes by birth date or just the year when one reach 70. If I want to max out my CPP payment, do I stop my CPP contribution in Aug and apply for CPP payment starting September ? or I should just stop my CPP contribution in 2021 (*i.e. he year I reach 70) and apply for payment starting September ?


You can stop CPP contribution anytime after you are 65 or later and you can apply CPP payment anytime after you are 60 or later.

I applied CPP payment after I turned 65 and meanwhile I still worked and still contributed to CPP until I retired 2 years ago.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

kit_inc said:


> I am 70 Aug, 2021 and I am still working. The CRA web site says CPP stop automatically at age 70 with no specifics on if it goes by birth date or just the year when one reach 70. If I want to max out my CPP payment, do I stop my CPP contribution in Aug and apply for CPP payment starting September ? or I should just stop my CPP contribution in 2021 (*i.e. he year I reach 70) and apply for payment starting September ?


You cannot contribute on earnings after the month of your 70th birthday and your maximum contributory earnings for 2021 will be 8/12ths of the YMPE, which will be $41,067 (8/12ths of $61,600). As to when you want your CPP to start, I would suggest that you should take it effective Sept 2021, because it won't increase for any deferral past age 70. Depending in your other incomes for 2021 and 2022 though, you might want to submit your CPP application in early 2022 and receive the retroactive payments in 2022, assuming that your 2022 taxable income might be lower than your 2021 income, unless you will still be working then.


----------

